

Startup Quote: Reid Hoffman, founder, LinkedIn - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1587675210

======
raychancc
Be persistent, and hang on to your vision. And at the same time, be flexible.

\- Reid Hoffman (@quixotic)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1587675210>

